# Help



## Dodgerfan775 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm new to the area and trying to find great places to do some salt water fishing. I've heard that Fort Pickins is a really good place. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? Any and all help will be greatly appreciated!!

Thank you,

Cameron


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Go out to Pickens and give it a try. There are a variety of places to fish, out there. You will be able to meet and talk to people. There should be a lot of Reds, Pompano soon, Spanish Mackerel and day and Sheepshead around plus Black Drum. Plus it's a beautiful place to hang out.


----------



## Dodgerfan775 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the help. What kind of bait? I've been using shrimp. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fishing season is really just getting kicked off. The water is slowly moving closer to 70 , which is the temp I consider is fishing season again. Shrimp is a win win in saltwater. Everything that lives in saltwater will be happy to eat shrimp. 


Sheephead I know will be at the end of the jetties in orange beach. I'm gonna try to catch a few this weekend. Should be nice weather.


----------



## Dodgerfan775 (Mar 17, 2015)

This may be a dumb question, but is the fishing pier at fort pickins always open, or does it open when the park does?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dodgerfan775 said:


> I'm new to the area and trying to find great places to do some salt water fishing. I've heard that Fort Pickins is a really good place. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? Any and all help will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Cameron


Welcome Cameron.

It would probably be easier to pick a species of fish like Red's, Trout, Flounder, Sheephead, Spanish, Pompano, ect to give you more specific info on where and what to use. 

There are a LOT of really knowledgeable, talented, and very helpful fishermen on here that would be more than happy to head you in the right direction with the suggested right gear and recommended lures or baits to use.

We also have LOADS of invaluable info stacked up from the past in the search section. Once you nail down a species or group of species this place is a wealth of info. 

Good luck and again, Welcome!

PS If you score some fish based off of some of the help help on here, pictures, pictures, pictures, Please. :thumbsup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Try one rod with fresh mullet filets on a Carolina rig.


----------

